# Would you take Adonal Foyle?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I want to help you to save the luxury taxes -

K-Mart for Foyle/Pietrus/draft or

Kmart for Foyle/Ellis/drafts


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> I want to help you to save the luxury taxes -
> 
> K-Mart for Foyle/Pietrus/draft or
> 
> Kmart for Foyle/Ellis/drafts


I'd do it. Golden State wouldn't, although a healthy Kenyon would wreak havoc in Golden State. Martin, healthy, is exactly what they need.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Heck yeah. I love KMart, but if we could pick up Adonal "I can miss the entire basket" Foyle, Monta Ellis and draft picks...OH YEAH! Even Pietrus would be fine by me.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks a lot. I am going to pass the info to Warriors organization.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

My people will contact your people...


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

eh, NO


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

But I would get rid of K-Mart


----------



## meloshow (Mar 24, 2007)

if we get anything for k-mart its a steal. i love him but who knows whether he'll come back as strong as he used to be.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

you can take foyle

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XOE-bbkTNfM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XOE-bbkTNfM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lkoNgq-O3R4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lkoNgq-O3R4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pfazwikWo6M"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pfazwikWo6M" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

And my all time favourite
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmmmzVwNxxM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmmmzVwNxxM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
pwned


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Foyle/Pietrus maybe GS would do. but not with Ellis


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

talk about a human highlight reel.. flat out amazing


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I think we should give Kenyon a chance be4 we give him away for trash. Everything Im reading hes going to be ready to go maybe hell help us


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I would rather deal KMart to Cavs for Hughes, who can make a good pair with Iverson.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Zuca said:


> I would rather deal KMart to Cavs for Hughes, who can make a good pair with Iverson.


are you kidding me? Did you forget that it didnt work out when they tried Iverson and Hughes in philly?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Melo's Answer said:


> are you kidding me? Did you forget that it didnt work out when they tried Iverson and Hughes in philly?


Because they've expected Hughes to be the 2nd option in the ENTIRE team... In Denver, he would be AT BEST the third option (behind Melo and AI). In Washington, he was also the third-to-fourth option (Arenas and Jamison were in front of him, sometimes even Caron Butler), and that's why he clicked well. Aside from his injuries, Cleveland puts him as their 2nd offensive option (behind Lebron), and he didn't fit with their offensive system. He won't suffer much in Denver, not the same pressure he suffer in Cleveland.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Because they've expected Hughes to be the 2nd option in the ENTIRE team... In Denver, he would be AT BEST the third option (behind Melo and AI). In Washington, he was also the third-to-fourth option (Arenas and Jamison were in front of him, sometimes even Caron Butler), and that's why he clicked well. Aside from his injuries, Cleveland puts him as their 2nd offensive option (behind Lebron), and he didn't fit with their offensive system. He won't suffer much in Denver, not the same pressure he suffer in Cleveland.


That is a good point, but Id still rather not. Id have more faith in Martin helping out this team


----------

